# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Garage Roller Door - Draft

## AlpineRaven

G'day fellas here,
Since living this house for 7 months now and its our first winter here, when I was working in the garage tonight and its cold outside and I had teeshirt (because I was using the plane on wood) and I stopped working for a few mins and I got the shivers - it was a draft from the top of roller door we have about 10cm gap between roller door closed to brickwall, if the door is wide open there is about 4cm gap if its open. The roller door is a double type and very open front yard facing North West which would explain the wind. 
What can I do to solve the problem to reduce draft? - I was thinking about rubber but would be noisy specially at night time when I come home late from work and dont want to wake up the household, also thought about a longs strip of Brushes where they use it on trucks around wheel arch - would it help? 
Any other advice or thoughts would be great.  
Cheers & thanks
AP

----------


## Claw Hama

If you have the height you can put a panel across the top on the front face close to the door which minimises the gap (usually drops down about 100mm and make the same colour as the door) if you don't have the height the brush idea sounds pretty good or use a soft rubber like 1/8th insertion rubber.

----------


## Barry_White

You could do what has to be done in bush fire prone areas. There is a product made similar to that brush type material that they use around the wheel arches of semi-trailer prime mover trucks that stops the water spray and dirt getting all over the truck. 
You fix it along the head of the doorway and it brushes on the curtain of the roller door and keeps the gap closed up. the brush material is about 100mm long and is very flexible. 
Not sure where to get it but you could try a truck accessory place.

----------


## AlpineRaven

Yeah looks like I will give that a go, a small amount of draft would be okay but at the moment its a bit too much and I like working in the garage at night time specially in winter and would have the heater on, there is no point having the heater on if that draft issue is there.. I'll have a look around...  
Thanks guys
Cheers
AP

----------


## bsrlee

Another thing you might want to look at is screwing the roller door to the roller drum at the point it leaves the drum in the full down position. 
When the one at my place was originally installed everything seemed OK, but when the first power winder died the bloke who did the repair pointed out that this had not been done, and the tea-leafs can just lift the door over the roller if its not screwed down. 
For a door seal at the top, look at arranging it horizontally at the top of the door track as there will not be any change in distance as the door goes up & down. 
Pictures would make it easier to understand, but I'm being slack tonite.

----------


## Groggy

I made a post a while ago where I sealed mine with a length of aluminium brush. I'll see if I can find it for you. Where are you by the way? 
Couldn't find it. The company is in melb and called International Brushes (?) 
The brush comes in varing lengths and a door width costs about $50.

----------


## Ronaldo451

I had a similar draft problem with a roller door for a garage area ajoining our lounge room. A piece of carpet tacked to the inside wall hanging over the drum of the roller door was an interim measure and I intended to build a pelmet type box to enclose the drum later. Didn't get around to it by the time we moved, but I'm sure it would have worked! 
Don't suppose the pelmet concept needs to be a structural component, just something to block off the gap from the wall to the curtain and enclose the drum. Could be an opportunity for someone to develop and market a 'roller sack' - a material pouch to mostly enclose a roller door to exclude drafts....

----------


## arose62

I've just completed the most cost-effective improvement to our new house - I spent $12 for a strip of bitumenised foam, and used it to seal the gaps between the house and the rollerdoor tracks. 
My next step was to do exactly what's being discussed here, but we have found that sealing the sides has made such a difference, that I'm no longer bothering with the top. 
The sounds from the street have also diminished greatly, as well as the freezing breeze being eliminated. 
Just a thought - are you sure it's the top gap that's the problem? 
Cheers,
Andrew

----------


## AlpineRaven

could you upload some pictures of what you've done? I'm interested to see. Mine is for sure is coming from the top.
Cheers
AP   

> I've just completed the most cost-effective improvement to our new house - I spent $12 for a strip of bitumenised foam, and used it to seal the gaps between the house and the rollerdoor tracks. 
> My next step was to do exactly what's being discussed here, but we have found that sealing the sides has made such a difference, that I'm no longer bothering with the top. 
> The sounds from the street have also diminished greatly, as well as the freezing breeze being eliminated. 
> Just a thought - are you sure it's the top gap that's the problem? 
> Cheers,
> Andrew

----------

